
Openstreetmap map with clickable POI Wikipedia articles, displayed in sidebar - liotier
http://www.geopedia.de
======
visarga
I'd like to have a GPS navigation app that volunteers to read the names and
maybe the short description of nearby landmarks. It would be like a tour
guide.

It could also announce the name of the streets in order to help memorizing
them.

